# fur buyers?



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

I'm planning on trapping a bit next year. I'm wondering if there are any fur buyers in nw Minnesota?


----------



## ND trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

Sunrud (sp?) I believe is up by Fosston. I sold to him about 10 years ago and he seemed like a fair guy.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

sunrud closed down. there's dusty hough's fur shed by downer mn


----------

